# separazione..come muoversi



## Old Lilith (8 Novembre 2006)

a tutti voi

come ci si muove per legalizzare la separazione??
voglio dire avvocati...tribunale...eventuali costi ecc..

grazie
lilith


----------



## Old Fa. (8 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> a tutti voi
> 
> come ci si muove per legalizzare la separazione??
> voglio dire avvocati...tribunale...eventuali costi ecc..
> ...


Prima di tutto devi stabilire con il tuo ex se è consensuale o giudiziaria. Consensuale quando avete arrangiato le vostre pendenze personali (casa, figli ecc)

Poi, bisogna stabilire in che Comune volete procedere per questa separazione, in caso di Consensuale c'è la possibilità in alcuni Comuni d'Italia di evitare gli Avvocati, risparmiando oltre 1500 euro.  E sono questi:

http://www.divorziofacile.it/separazione/se_div_tribunali.html

In alternativa si può trovare un unico legale e dividere i 1 500 euro che non possono essere oltre.

Questo come primo passo, ... sottolineando che anche se fate casino e scegliete la Giudiaziale sprecate solo tempo e soldi: il 90% delle separazioni giudiziali finiscono esattamente come le consensuali.


----------



## Old Lilith (8 Novembre 2006)

*tks*

grazie Fa, 
come al solito prezioso!!


----------



## Old Fa. (8 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> grazie Fa,
> come al solito prezioso!!


E' un bellissimo complimento il tuo, e non ti nascondo che ne sono molto lusingato.

Ma non li sopporto, e preferisco che tu mi dica: ci proverò e ti farò sapere.

Non si dovrebbero dire queste cose, ma è davvero una posizione che mi fa sentire male.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: è la prima volta che rispondo, di solito non rispondo niente e faccio finta di niente. Spero tanto che tu non ti offenda. Ho apprezzato ... ma non mi piace, mi fa sentire in imbarazzo.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2006)

*Ma de che?*



			
				Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> E' un bellissimo complimento il tuo, e non ti nascondo che ne sono molto lusingato.
> 
> Ma non li sopporto, e preferisco che tu mi dica: ci proverò e ti farò sapere.
> 
> ...


Di sentirti utile, quindi vivo, quindi....bene???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aggiungi questo alla lista dell'altro post!


----------



## Old Fa. (8 Novembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:
			
		

> Di sentirti utile, quindi vivo, quindi....bene???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utile !?! Queste cose le sanno tutti.

Ho solo risposto per primo, ... niente di particolare.


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2006)

*Trottolino*

................. te l'ho detto o no che Fa è una "causa persa"............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(sotto sotto si sente più vivo di un colibrì........... non ha appena detto che ha trovato la donna dei sogni?)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

